# Cypripedium daliense



## Hakone (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi
Is Cypripedium daliense = Cypripedium margaritaceum


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 19, 2008)

There are a whole group of cyps in the same group as margariteaceum, and they all look alike to me....amd they are all supposed to be equally difficult to grow. ...Eric


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jun 20, 2008)

hey,

its a little bit difficult with the _*C. daliense*_ to say, what it "really" is.

No doubt, *C. daliense* is an unvalid name, 
but scientists have different opinions about it.

due to S.C.Chen & Wu it is synonym for _*C. margaritaceum*_
http://culturesheet.org/orchidaceae:cypripedium:daliense

but in 
"The Genus Cypripedium" P. 262, Cribb describes it to be synonym 
of _*C. lichiangense*_.

So, think about it what you like, 
I am not a botanist or taxonomist.
SO I DONT KNOW WHAT IT REALLY IS 

But for me, 
the C. lichiangense is the more spectacular species 
with the largest flowers from all those in the "group".

best wishes
dieter


----------

